# GE Monogram Range or RangeTop



## tahoemick (Aug 5, 2005)

Does anyone have the GE Monogram? If so, are you happy with it? We are doing a kitchen remodel and considering Wolf, DCS, or GE Monogram. I have seen several comments from people about DCS and Wolf but not much on the GE Monogram line. Any help is appreciated.

Mick


----------



## suzieyoga (Aug 7, 2005)

I am in the same position considering the same cooktops. I await your answer.


----------



## tahoemick (Aug 5, 2005)

we may be waiting a while


----------



## leethequeen (Mar 13, 2002)

I have a GE Monogram range with the glass cooktop, convection oven, self clean, etc. The only problem I have is GE service sucks. The coating in the oven has worn off where the racks slide in and out. The racks seem to be a bit larger than the oven walls allow for. Customer Service says not our problem!


----------

